# Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren



## tams (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 

habe leider einen Riss bei meinem neuen Filter festgestellt, den ich nun kleben bzw. reparieren muß. Es tritt mittlerweile zu viel Wasser auf. Weiß jemand wie ich das am besten machen kann? 

Anbei mal ein Foto. Ich hoffe man kann es sehen:







Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Dr.Spaik (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

hallo,ich weiss nicht wie handwerklich geschickt bist aber du kannst plastschweißen verwenden ist kinderleicht und hällt wie teufel.


----------



## tams (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Hallo, habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Ist das ein spezieller geeigneter Kleber, woher bekommt man das Zeug und wie wird es denn angewendet? Konnte bei Google auch nichts dazu finden. 

Danke für die Tips
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Dr.Spaik (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

du brauchst einen naja fheißluftföhn für den industriebedarf und dann plastikschweißdraht.ja und dann einfach wie autogtenesschweißen.google dir das mal .ist wirklich ganz einfach.


----------



## CityCobra (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Ohne jetzt genau das Material zu kennen, aber versuche es mal hiermit:

http://www.mm-aquaristik.de/aquaris...tel/henkel-tangit-kunststoffkleber-pvc-u.html

http://www.kunststoffrohrsysteme.de/zubehoer.html


----------



## tams (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Hmmm, hab's mal gegooglt, Du meinst autogenes Schweißen oder? Konnte dazu auch was finden. Mal sehen ob ich mich da ran traue. Schließlich braucht man dafür wohl einen Industriefön mit dünner Düse sowie Kunsstoffstäbchen als Schweißdraht. Keine Ahnung ob ich das ohne Übung hinbekommen kann. Ist echt blöd. Den Filter habe ich erst seit wenigen Tagen im Einsatz. Jetzt mußte ich ihn ausmachen.

Danke Dir


----------



## tams (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

@Citicobra:
Das wäre schon deutlich eher was für mich. Hoffentlich klappt das.


----------



## andreas w. (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

hi thorsten,

das mit der kleberei sieht gut aus, aber ich bezweifele, dass das hält.

ich kenn das mit dem kunststoffschweissen von früher aus der lehre (metallveredelung - da muss das halten). dort wurden öfters kunststoff- verbindungen "geschweisst". 

das mit dem kleben hat meiner meinung nach eine chance, wenn die klebefläche gross genug ist. ist glaube ich bei dir nicht der fall. dazu kommen noch dir mechanischen belastungen - vibrationen und sonstige erschütterungen.

mach was du willst, wenn du mich fragst - schweissen, wie dr spaik geschrieben hat.

schönen feiertag und viel erfolg.


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Hi Torsten,
Andreas hat Recht. Einzige Alternative ist die Verwendung eines echten T-Stücks, in das Du die Verbindungen neu einklebst (mit PVC-Kleber, wenn beide Materialien aus PVC). Als Jugendlicher hatte ich auch mal das Vergnügen des PVC-Schweissens (geht auch mit PE, PP, und über Kreuz!). Ist wirklich eine Übungssache, aber hält! Und es ist weniger schwierig, als Metalle elektrisch zu verschweissen. Dennoch: T-Stück mit Einkleben ist eine Alternative.


----------



## bodo61 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Klebs doch einfach. Ist doch PVC. Soweit rausziehen wie geht, trockenwischen, möglichst mit PVC Reiniger (geht auch Aceton bzw. Nagellackentferner) abwischen und mit einem Pinsel oder aus der Tube gut Tangit rein. Zusammendrücken, 30 min. warten, fertig.


----------



## tams (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Hallo, 

vielen Dank für die guten Ratschläge. 
Ist wohl dummerweise nicht ganz klar was wohl nun am besten dichthält. 
Ich bin nur momentan recht unsicher darüber ob ich das Selber schweißen kann, daher werde ich es wohl erstmal mit Tangit kleben und hoffen das es hält. Vielleicht meldet sich der Heinrich von Sprick ja noch und hat einen guten Rat. Echt ärgerlich das Ganze. War wirklich sehr anstrengend bis ich die Kammer und Filteranlage so weit hatte bis sie lief. Ich muß das nun auch schnell in den Griff kriegen, weil ja auch die Beads sehr lange brauchen bis sie wirken.
Ich bestelle mir heute mal das Tangit.

Lieben Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Olli.P (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Hallo Torsten,

warum willst das Tangit bestellen und auf die Lieferung warten 

Das bekommst du auch in jedem gut sortierten Baumarkt. 
Also, ab zum Baumarkt und los geht's


----------



## tams (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Danke Olli für den Tipp. Werde heute gleich nach der Arbeit zum Baumarkt fahren und mir das Zeug besorgen.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Haitu (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Hallo,

Tangit ist hier leider nicht die richtige Wahl. Tangit setzt voraus, dass das Rohr in eine Muffe eingeklebt wird, nicht in eine Bohrung.
Für deinen Zweck ist eine Paste wei Innotec eher geeignet.
Die zu verbindenden Stellen, wie schon erwähnt, mit PVC-Reiniger vorbehandeln.
Schweißen würde natürlich auch gehen. Ich denke aber, dass es hier, insbesondere bei PVC, Erfahrung und des richtigen Werkzeugs bedarf.


----------



## jochen (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Hi,

schließe mich Otto voll und ganz an...

Tangit funktioniert nur bei Muffenverklebungen. (Kapillarspalt) hier ist er unschlagbar.

Für dein Problem ist wohl eher Innotec die Lösung.


----------



## tams (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Ok dann also Innotec. Habe ich zum Glück noch da. Hoffe das das funktioniert, denn so viel ich weiß ist Innotec auch nur eine Dichtmasse und genau an der im Foto zu sehenden Stelle drückt der Blower den Dreck durch das transparente Schlauchstück raus. ich werde es heute Abend probieren.

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Torsten


----------



## bodo61 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Hallo Torsten,
versuchs mit Tangit. Da ist nichts mit Kapillarwirkung. Tangit schreibt sogar vor, bei einer Muffen bzw. Rohrverklebung das Rohr auf ca. 15° anzuschrägen. Wichtig ist das gewissenhafte Reinigen. Die Schweißnaht aber auf keinen Fall abmachen. Ich habe schon 3mm PVC Platten geklebt und die sind bei einem Bruchtest neben der Klebestelle gerissen. Probiers einfach. Auf Dauer solltest du dich aber natürlich nach was neuem, in Absprache mit dem Hersteller umsehen.

Noch was, habe PVC auch schon mit ner Heißklebepistole geklebt, hielt auch bombenfest. Weiß aber nicht ob das so richtig dicht war.


----------



## Haitu (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Hallo,

so wie ich das sehe ist das Rohr zum Kugelhahn aus transparentem PVC.
Im kleinen roten Kreis meine ich noch einen Riss zu sehen.
Die Kehlnaht, die sich noch am transparenten Rohr befindet, ist die fest? Und wenn ja, wieso nicht auch am Rohr in dem sich die Bohrung befindet?
Wie kann das so glatt abreißen? Meiner Meinung nach war das nie richtig fest.

Tangit wird für eine Weile alles abdichten, härtet aber zu einer eher spröden Masse aus und wird bei schon geringer Bewegung brechen.
 

Zum Kleben von PVC-Platten


----------



## jochen (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Hi Bodo,

die 15 Grad beziehen sich nur zum Entgraden der gesägten Rohre, bei Verlegung in der Installation.
Ich habe mit dem Zeug knapp 20 Jahre Erfahrung, glaub mir Tangit Kleber hält nicht auf längerer Sicht an stumpfen Stellen.

Ich habe in verschiedenen Techniken (Schwimmbadbau, Trinkwasserleitungen) schon Rohrverbindungen mit Muffen verklebt, die einen Druck über 10 bar standhlaten müssen, die halten immer noch, seit etlichen Jahren,
aber stumpfe Verbindungen mit Tangit schon bei geringen Druck...no Go...


----------



## bodo61 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Hallo Jochen,
hatte auch ein paar Jährchen mit PVC zu tun. Mit den 15° war nicht das Entgraten gemeint. Friatherm z.B. gibt nur Gewährleistung auf konische Verklebungen. (mit den besagten 15°) Und ich habe schon PVC von GF mit Friatherm Kleber (ist halt nur eingefärbt) geklebt, genauso wie Friatherm mit Tangit.
Das dies keine Dauerlösung ist stimme ich dir natürlich zu, aber ich glaube dem Torsten ging es um eine schnelle Lösung. Und dafür sollte es allemal gehen.

Aber nun wollen wir ihn mal nicht vollkommen verwirren sondern Good luck wünschen.

Da fällt mir noch einer ein: Teerbinde.........


----------



## tams (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Ich bin jetzt etwas ratlos, weil ich mir nun ja aus dem was geraten wurde eine Meinung bilden muß. Da ich so einen Fall aber noch nie hatte ergo keine Ahnung habe was ich nun sollte, bin ich auf Eure Hilfe und Euren Rat angewiesen.
Wie soll ich aus dem was gesagt wurde zu einer Entscheidung kommen?

Beide Lösungsansätze scheinen nur behelfsmäßig zu sein, oder? Innotec wird genauso wie Tangit wohl nicht lange halten. Den Händler kann ich leider auch nicht erreichen. Ist wohl ein Feiertag in Bad Kreuznach. Ich hole mir nun auch noch das Tangit.

LG
Torsten


----------



## Olli.P (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Hi Torsten,

so wie's aussieht ist wahrs. Innotec die beste Lösung wenn du es so lassen willst wie es ist.
Wichtig ist eben nur, das du bei Verwendung von Innotec den Filter min. 1, besser 2 Tage ausschaltest. Denn wenn der Filter in Betrieb bleibt, wird dir das Wasser das Innotec immer wieder irgendwo wegdrücken und sich seinen Weg in die "Freiheit" suchen. 

Besser wäre es wenn du das Innotec von Innen aufbringen könntest, so das das Wasser dir das Material in den Riss reindrückt. 

Und so wie es auf dem Bild aussieht, hast du wahrs. keine Möglichkeit, aufgrund des kurzen Rohrendes da einen vernünftigen Abzweig ein zu bauen.......


----------



## bodo61 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Hallo Torsten,
Innotec geht gar nicht, ist ja kein Kleber. 
Hast du vielleicht zufällig einen Bekannten in einer Galvanik? Die sind eigentlich alle fit im PVC Kleben, und hätten evtl. auch die entsprechenden Fittings da um es kompl. neu zu bauen.


----------



## CityCobra (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*



bodo61 schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,
> Innotec geht gar nicht, ist ja kein Kleber.


Adheseal ist eine dauerhaft elastische Kleb- und Dichtmasse, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## bodo61 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Gut,
aber ich sehe es mehr als Dichtmasse. 
Und kleben wird es PVC auf keinen Fall. Als Flanschdichtung vielleicht nicht zu toppen.


----------



## CityCobra (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*



bodo61 schrieb:


> Und kleben wird es PVC auf keinen Fall. Als Flanschdichtung vielleicht nicht zu toppen.


Evtl. ist noch eine Vorbehandlung nötig:

http://innotec-online.de/produkte/technik/Adheseal.pdf

http://www.innotec.at/web/media/produkte/info+sds/ADH Info.pdf


----------



## andreas w. (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

also mein lieber mann!!!!! der liebe thorsten tut mir schon leid.

das ist jetzt nicht persönlich gegen irgendjemanden, der hier antwortet und ich habe auch keine lösung für das problem.

aber - wenn ich an thorstens stelle wäre, ich wüsste nicht, was ich machen sollte. das eine ist gut, und dann wieder nicht. dann ist was anderes gut - und auch wieder nicht. dann kommt das dritte ins spiel und wird wieder widerlegt.

vielleicht hilft einfach ein hinweis zu einem kunststoff bearbeitenden unternehmen, das auch aktiv mit dem material und der verbindungstechnik arbeitet. kann die mittelfristig einfachste lösung sein.

nehmt mir den spruch nicht übel, aber ich habe mir die drei seiten jetzt zwei mal reingezogen - mit dem ergebnis.

dem lieben thorsten viel glück bei seinem plastik-experiment.


----------



## CityCobra (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Frage:
Wie viel Druck ist an der Stelle vorhanden?
Wenn der Druck nicht wesentlich höher ist wie der atmosphärischer Druck sollte das INNOTEC Adheseal funktionieren, und das weiß ich aus verlässlicher Quelle.


----------



## jochen (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

tja andreas,

 und ich hab nur geschrieben das es mit Tangit nicht geht,
und da bin ich mir 100% tig sicher...

bei Tangit braucht man immer eine Überlappung (ich beschrieb es als Kapillare...)

Otto (Haitu) hat ja eine prima Skizze dazu eingesetzt.

PS,
schreibe meisst aus eigener Erfahrung ob positiv, oder auch nagativ.
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist schreibe ich dazu zB. in Form von...habe ich irgendwo mal gelesen etc...
 Von angelesenes Zeugs oder Links, halte ich persönlich nicht viel, die kann ich mir selber ergoogeln. Für googelfaule (geiles Wort...) kann ein guter Link natürlich sehr hilfreich sein.
Foren finde ich hervorragent für den  Erfahrungsaustausch, und nich als Selbstdarstellung...

Soll sich jetzt wirklich nicht zu Personen in diesen Beitrag beziehen.


----------



## Dr.Spaik (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

leute hört auf mit dem kleben das wird nix....bin vom fach......plastikschweißen oder neu....glaubt mir.


----------



## CityCobra (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Habe gerade mit einem Innotec Mitarbeiter gesprochen, und z.B. bei einem Abfluss oder Teichfolie ist es mit dem Adheseal kein Problem, aber in diesem Fall ist es wohl besser auf Dr.Spaik zu hören.


----------



## tams (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Nochmals herzlichen Dank für Eure Beiträge. 

Habe jetzt eine Entscheidung getroffen. Also entweder das wird von jemandem geschweißt der sich damit auskennt, oder das Teil muß neu. Ich hoffe das ich morgen bei Sprick wieder jemanden erreiche. Nach all der Mühe mit dem Bau der Kammer, der langwierigen Entscheidungsfindung welcher Filter nun der Richtige sein könnte, mache ich keine Experimente mehr. Ich will das jetzt fachmännisch gemacht bekommen oder neu. Sonst habe ich nach wenige Wochen oder Monaten wieder ein Problem. 

Lieben Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Kuton (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

PVC Schweißen ist natürlich ideal.
Dr. Spaik ist vom Fach.

beim schweisen brauchst du allerdings 
a) Einen speziellen Heizluftfön mit Temperaturregelung (Und schweißdraht PVC)
b) Übung und Erfahrung
c) Die naht muss auch vorbereitet sein

Such mal in deiner Nähe eine Kunstoffschlosserei oder eine Schlosserei, die Übung im Kunststoffschweissen hat.

Ich kann nur so viel dazu sagen:
Meine Hände tun mir vom Üben jetzt noch weh,
wochenlang warmgasfächelschweißen

und das war 1986 

-Kunstoffformgeberlehre
inzwischen Kunststofftechniker

Leider sind einige Jahre vergangen und ich bin beim kleben nicht auf dem neusten Stand.
Wenn dir der Aufwand zu groß ist, dann erkundige dich bei diversen Klebemittelherstellern
wie Loctite oder anderen.

Die können dir dann evtl doch noch eine Lösung anbieten, die dauerhaft hält.

Gruß,
Ralf


----------



## andreas w. (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

mahlzeit, ich bin wiedermal begeistert.

ich hatte ohne witz jetzt erwartet, dass ich nach meinem text in der luft zerrissen werde. 

anstatt dessen kam das ganze wirklich produktiv zum punkt.

das glaubt mir niemand, aber ich finde euch und das forum sowas von klasse - und das mein ich so wie ich´s schreib. DANKE


----------



## CityCobra (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*



tams schrieb:


> Habe jetzt eine Entscheidung getroffen.
> Also entweder das wird von jemandem geschweißt der sich damit auskennt, oder das Teil muß neu.
> Ich hoffe das ich morgen bei Sprick wieder jemanden erreiche.


Hallo Torsten,

darf man fragen wie die Sache nun ausgegangen ist, und was genau gemacht wurde?
Würde glaube ich nicht nur mich interessieren.
Ein kurzes Feedback wäre hilfreich.


----------



## tams (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Hallo, 

die Sache ist nun folgendermaßen ausgegangen:
Die Firma Sprick wollte bzw. hat mir einen speziellen 2-Komponenten-Kleber geschickt. Ich sollte den Riß selbst kleben. Allerdings war ich mit dieser Regelung nicht einverstanden. Ich ging nicht davon aus, daß ich das auch wirklich fachgerecht selbst hinbekomme. Daher konnte ich Sprick überzeugen, daß der Filter abgeholt wird und beim Händler vor Ort gemacht wird. Das ist mittlerweile auch geschehen. Ich warte nun auf die Rücksendung, die wohl in den nächsten Tagen hier sein sollte. Mal sehen wie der Riß dann bearbeitet wurde.
Ein abschließendes Urteil über den Service will ich mir erst erlauben, wenn der Filter wieder hier ist. 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Heinrich (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

DEr Filter  ist  bereits  auf  dem Rückweg .

Die Verschweissungen  wurden  verstärkt .

Das ganze  wird  auf  dem transport  geschehen  sein , denn PVC  wenn  es  einen schlag  belommt  ist  halt  sehr  spröde , besonders  das transparente .

Der 2 Komponenten Epoxidkleber  wäre  aber  mit  Sicherheit  genau so  gut  gewesen , man  nennt  ihn  auch  Flüssigmetall .

Der  hält  auch  auf  angerauhtem  PVC .

Unsere Lehre :  werden  zukünftig  das  Klarsichtrohr  nicht  mehr  dranschweissen  sondern  nur  noch  eine Muffe  , dann  hat   der Spediteur  weniger  Changen  was  zu  zerstören.

LG  Heinrich


----------



## tams (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riss beim Filter kleben/reparieren*

Hallo Heinrich, 

das freut mich sehr, dass der Filter schon unterwegs ist.
Und das mein Fall zu einer produktionsbedingten Änderung geführt, hat finde ich sehr lobenswert. Ist sicher nicht selbstverständlich, daß ein Anbieter so schnell Lehren zieht bzw. diese sogar gleich umsetzt.

Danke für die Kulanz und die entstandene Mühe


LG
Torsten


----------

